# Baş üstüne



## rupertbrooke

I am trying to find the Turkish equivalent for 'yes sir(ree) no sir(ree)'. 
UK/ US, informal — used in the phrases no sirree and yes sirree for emphasis, to show surprise, etc. ▪ I won't let them do it. No sirree. [=no sir] ▪ “Did you like the movie?” “Yes sirree, I sure did.”
One suggestion is baş üstüne. What does ıt mean lıterally?


----------



## ancalimon

It means "on the head".. Maybe it means that whatever you say, I will carry it on my head and never forget it and eventually do it. It's most probably an ancient horde (army) jargon.


----------



## Reverence

There are quite a few options in Turkish. Examples below:

- Film nasıldı? Beğendin mi? (How was the movie? Did you like it?)
- Hem de nasıl! (Oh, boy, did I!)
or
- Beğenmez olur muyum? (How couldn't I?)
or
- Ne diyorsun, enfesti! (What are you talking about, it was terrific!)
etc.

As for "No, sirree", I'd suggest adverbs "katiyen" and "hayatta". Dictionaries will probably yield results such as "never" and "no way", but they carry just as much emphasis as "no, sirree" and can be safely employed to convey the tone and meaning.

- Hayatta olmaz. (No way could that happen.)
- Gitmesine katiyen müsaade etmem. (I'll never allow him to leave, no sirree.)

A phrase I find myself using often is, "Yok öyle bir şey" (No such thing). Can be used alone or for punctuation after you've already stated your negativity towards the topic of interest.

- Mont onda kalacakmış. Sanki izin verirdim de... Yok öyle bir şey. (He'll keep the coat, he says. As if I'd let him. No, sirree.)


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks , Reverence, for taking SO much trouble. Your suggestions are excellent and very much appreciated! Thanks to contribution from ancalimon.


----------



## Reverence

Not at all. Anytime.


----------



## FlyingBird

İ know people saying it when someone give them order to do something.

Can you explain me word by word without suffixes please and literally meaning?

Baş=head
üstüne='what would be originall word without suffixes, what suffixes are added and why'?

şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## stonerain

top would be üst and at top would be üst*üne*


----------



## Sirius77

it means "certainly". 

Its mainly a military expression. When commander gives an order, soldier replies "baş üstüne". But in daily life, it is not used widely, since it has an excessive submissive connotation.


----------



## Gemmenita

"Baş üstüne" is used when A asks a request from B and B, for showing his acceptance for doing the service eagerly for A, says "Baş üstüne!" which has a literal meaning: On my head! (means your request is so precious for me  that I put it on my head and I do it with pleasure)

Baş üstüne = Gözüm üstünde


----------

